# jsf1.2 JBoss



## puddah (10. Okt 2006)

Hallo zusammen,

hab mal wieder ein nettes Problem mit dem JSF Framework. Ich wollt die neue 1.2 Version ausprobieren und bekomme beim deployment eine Fehlermeldung, dass die Klasse javax.servlet.jsp.tagext.JspIdConsumer nicht gefunden werden kann. Hab dann gleich mal im Paket javax.servlet.jsp.jar nachgesehen und natürlich: die Klasse ist nicht da. So wie es aussieht wurde diese Klasse erst mit der JSP 2.1 Version eingeführt. Und jetzt meine Frage:

ist es möglich mir irgendwo eine 2.1 Version des Pakets  javax.servlet.jsp.jar herunterzuladen um damit dann das alte zu ersetzten oder muss ich nun warten bis JBoss auf 2.1 umstellt?


----------



## Gumble (12. Okt 2006)

wo hast du denn das 1.2er runterladen, bzw welche implementierung? ich selber verwende z.B. das neueste apache myfaces gepaart mit dem oracle adf zeugs auf nem jboss 4.0.3. alles das neueste (snapshot). 

http://java.sun.com/javaee/technologies/webapps/
hier sollte es alles noetige geben, und das sollte auch unabhaengig vom jboss laufen.


----------



## puddah (12. Okt 2006)

Benutze die RI von Sun...
Auf der Seite hab ich schon geguckt und konnte leider keinen download des Pakets finden...


----------



## Gumble (12. Okt 2006)

hm, das ist doof. find auch dort auch nix. Ich seh grad, apache myfaces sind ja noch bei 1.1

vielleicht mal den AS5 Testen, falls es eh nur ein Testsystem ist:
http://wiki.jboss.org/wiki/Wiki.jsp?page=JBossWithJSFCDDL

tomcat 5.5 kann halt nur jsp2.0. hab aber auf der schnelle keine neue developer version gefunden. jetty kann schon 2.1 weils die die Glassfish Implementierung nutzt, aber ich weiss nicht, ob man den im jboss so einfach deployer kann. Jasper ist noch bei 2.0 (den nimmt tomcat). Weiss nun auch nicht ob man beim tomcat jasper gegen glassfish tauschen kann.

halt uns mal auf dem laufenden


----------



## Gumble (12. Okt 2006)

hab hier noch was interessantes gefunden:
http://www.nabble.com/Tomcat,-MyFaces-and-JSP-2.1-t2337425.html


----------



## puddah (13. Okt 2006)

Vielen dank für die Bemühungen. Werd mir die sachen gleich mal angucken.


----------

